# Speakers For Ceiling



## greenfamily (Sep 8, 2006)

I am just about to install a under the counter cd player in my outback. But the one that was in it before had the speakers in the unit. So I need to install four speakers in the ceiling. Has anyone did this before? I need to know what size to get so they won't be to deep. I was wondering if I can cut out the insulation behind the ceiling do to the depth of the speakers. My trailor has never had speakers in the ceiling so I am worried about the space in the ceiling . Any thoughts ? Thanks


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

familymanoregon said:


> I am just about to install a under the counter cd player in my outback. But the one that was in it before had the speakers in the unit. So I need to install four speakers in the ceiling. Has anyone did this before? I need to know what size to get so they won't be to deep. I was wondering if I can cut out the insulation behind the ceiling do to the depth of the speakers. Any thoughts ? Thanks


I have "Replaced" my speakers in the outback with 6-1/2 2 way speakers from Dayton Audio. (Parts Express). There was plenty of room for the replacements. They don't need to be the shallow type.

..... Bigger question is have you thought how your going to get the wire to your chosen locations?


----------



## greenfamily (Sep 8, 2006)

Bill H said:


> I am just about to install a under the counter cd player in my outback. But the one that was in it before had the speakers in the unit. So I need to install four speakers in the ceiling. Has anyone did this before? I need to know what size to get so they won't be to deep. I was wondering if I can cut out the insulation behind the ceiling do to the depth of the speakers. Any thoughts ? Thanks


I have "Replaced" my speakers in the outback with 6-1/2 2 way speakers from Dayton Audio. (Parts Express). There was plenty of room for the replacements. They don't need to be the shallow type.

..... Bigger question is have you thought how your going to get the wire to your chosen locations?
[/quote]

No I figure just feed the wire down the ceiling and then out the whole. as far as deep won't they stick down to far?


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

I would say most standard car speakers should fit fine. I will pull a speaker out in the morning and measure the clearance for you.

Scott


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

Please keep me posted. This is a mod I need to make, but I am not sure how to run the wire.
Don


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I too am interested.

I'll be watching this to see what you figure out.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I replaced my speakers in my trailer after one of them blew out -- the ones that come from OUTBACK are so cheap that i think they told me that the entire replacement cost was $1.87 each !!!! So I hit Ebay and got me some great Pioneer car speakers -- think that the holes I had were 4 1/2 inches -- anyway -- there is plenty of room to put a car speaker in there...

As for running the wires from one end of the traiker to the other ... should be no problem .. now of course you could take the easy way out and run the wires into the A/C duct and then use the duct as the conduit from one end of the trailer to another ..


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I replace my speakers with 200 watt 3 way car speakers and had plenty of room

Don


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Sorry I haven't had a chance to measure the depth. I woke up to this Snow

Like everyone else said shouldn't be a problem with depth. Drill a very small hole first and use a peice of coat hanger to prob around before making the final speaker hole.

Scott


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

For those of you that have replaced your speakers how did it sound afterwards. I am going to replace mine soon. I really like the best sound possible for what I have to work with. Im trying to talk the wife into a home theater system but thats not going over very good. I keep telling her "It does rain" Take Care All


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

The ceiling has more room than you might think.

I used some cheap 3-way Jensens to replace mine. I think I only paid $20 or so, still they're twenty times better than what came standard.


----------



## Curt Baker (Oct 12, 2006)

A related item ...

I just knew if I removed the radio from my 23KRS I would find RED and WHITE RCA jacks stuffed in behind the chassis, and I did. Now I just plug in my mp3 player and play tunes through the overhead speakers.

I also hook up the TV that way.

CWB


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Curt Baker said:


> A related item ...
> 
> I just knew if I removed the radio from my 23KRS I would find RED and WHITE RCA jacks stuffed in behind the chassis, and I did. Now I just plug in my mp3 player and play tunes through the overhead speakers.
> 
> ...


Excellent tip!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> I replace my speakers with 200 watt 3 way car speakers and had plenty of room
> 
> Don


ditto

I replaced the speakers but kept the white speaker covers

Thor


----------



## The Fett (Aug 20, 2007)

How does one get the white speaker covers off? I twisted and pulled, but was afraid to get to rough with them.

I swapped the deck out yesterday with an old Pioneer head unit that played MP3 discs, but need to get those less than stellar speakers out.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

They pry off.. If you have a plastic trim/windshield knife, this works well. Or just a flathead srewdriver. Once you get one off, youll slap your head its so easy.. lol

Dont feel bad, I couldnt figure it out either.. Done a search here and found the answer..

Good Luck!

Carey


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

In replaced mine with the stock size which was like 5.25 or 5.5" can't remember which. The grills only came in black so i sprayed them with semi-gloss white and they look perfect. I bought this size so I wouldn't have to cut the holes larger and could also re-use the factory screw locations too. In short, I was lazy







But at least I pulled the extra speaker wire to make them true stereo!


----------



## The Fett (Aug 20, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> They pry off.. If you have a plastic trim/windshield knife, this works well. Or just a flathead srewdriver. Once you get one off, youll slap your head its so easy.. lol
> 
> Dont feel bad, I couldnt figure it out either.. Done a search here and found the answer..
> 
> ...


Funny, I did slap myself when I figured it out (used a flat tip screwdriver). Thanks.


----------

